# **JUST FOR FUN**



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Went to my shop today and started playing around with some fun calls. I started thinking(and thats usually bad)I wonder how small I could make a workable predator call out of wood. Here is a pic of one next to a couple of keychain calls.When I showed it to the wife she asked me why dont you make a Chess set.hmmmmm. Chess Set with all pieces being predator calls. What do you guys think?? I am thinking Walnut and Maple wood to start with.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am thinking about a week if I work a couple hours a day. The only piece I am going to have trouble with is the knights. I am also thinking a different sounding reed in each type of piece such as squeaker reeds in all the pawns . Maybe brass for the kings and so on.It will probably take me longer to make the board then the pieces.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's gonna look great Ed.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be very unique......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a heck of a project!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Sounds like your wife is trying to keep you out of her hair!!lol A complete chess set would be cool.....how long would something like that take to do??


Depends on how good the other player is !!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds fun Ed. I think you should do it. Would you hand carve the knights? I like the little call you made just the way it is too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one set of pawns done and now I will be starting on the other pawns. I have a twist on the set. Chess is always about one side verses the other side. So I am going to make one side all enclosed reeds and the other side open reeds. The little open reed will be made from some small tubing of some kind . I am experimenting with them now.here is a pic of some more little calls, the 2 on the right are on a braided leather lanyard. They all are 1-1/2" or smaller


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

And every time a piece is removed from the board you have to play a death cry on it


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> And every time a piece is removed from the board you have to play a death cry on it


LOL.... The Queeeeeeen! The Queeeeeeen! The Queeeeeeen!


----------

